# سؤال : كيفية تركيب و تشغيل جهاز الأسنان؟؟؟؟



## m7mood s (1 يوليو 2011)

أنا مهندس مبتدئ و قريبا عندي تركيب جهاز أسنان كامل مش متأكد من النوع أتوقع إنه بيلوند أو اسم قريب منه حابب تساعدوني أو تعطوني فكرة عن أبرز أمور التركيب


وفي جهاز أسنان ماركة بوما لما ترفع الهاند بيس يشتغل لحاله من غير الفوت سويتش....حاب أعرف ايش مشكلته و كيفية حلها؟


----------



## ابويمن (2 يوليو 2011)

اخي العزيز عند تركيب جهاز الاسنان تحتاج ال الاتي
1-توصيل الماء 
2- توصيل الهواء من الكمبريسور سواء من الداخل او من خارج غرفة الطبيب
3- توصيل مخرج تصريف لتصريف الماء والاوساخ
4- توصيل الكهرباء وقبل ذلك تاكد من الفولتيه
5- يفضل ان يكون الباب خلف المريض وهو على الكرسي
6- يجب وضع ضغط الكمبريسور 4-5 بار
7- يجب وضع ضغط الهندبيس السريع 2-2.5 من فالف التحكم بحامل الهندبيس
8-===============البطى2-3 من فالف التحكم بحمل الهندبيس
9- يجب وضع الكرسي بحيث يسمح بحركة الطبيب والممرضه بيهوله
10- يجب مراعه سهولة الصينه من حيث الوضعيه
اما عن تركيب الاجزاء ببعضها فارجع الى الكتلوج وعاى العموم يتكون الكرسي من اربع اجزاء تقريبا الكرسي + قسم الكنترول اي التوصيلات +الاضاه+حامل الهندبيسات وفي بعض الكراسي يكوت الكرسي مستقل وبقيت الاجزاء متصله ببعضها
اما عن العطل احتمال تلف فالف بلفوت سوتش ان كان يعمل بلهواء وبلمكرو سويتش ات كان يعمل بلكهرباء


----------



## ابويمن (2 يوليو 2011)

10- سهولة الصيانه


----------



## m7mood s (2 يوليو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور أخوي على النصيحة و جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## khalied.hamed (17 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------

